# What does this thing do



## sparkywannabee (Jan 29, 2013)

not missin nuttin, its a phoenix, plugs into another phoenix, or in the soldered phoenix on the pcb, they will have a pin get loose occasionally and start a little fire.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Its a fieldbus terminal.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

It's also a cat euthanizer.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

It's essentially a quick disconnect system for sensors and devices where they use a new form of communications between the field device and controller up stream, because the termination is much more critical. We are going to start seeing this more and more. ASi Interface has been used for decades in Europe but never caught on here, Profibus is used a lot by Siemens, but again, not much here, CC Link was similar but developed in Asia, then in the Process industry they use Hart Interface and Profibus PA. Now the new thing that is likely going to catch on in "regular" industries here in the US is IO-Link, a new communications system based on Ethernet (but not really Ethernet) for field sensors and actuators that they are marketing as NOT just another field bus, because the wiring and cabling is not proprietary, you can use anything as long as you get the connections correct. That's what these blocks do.



erics37 said:


> It's also a cat euthanizer.


In an excess cat emergency, just about anything can be used as a cat euthanizer. 

I know, I am the McGyver of cat euthanization... I once euthanized a cat with a rubber band, a paper clip, and a bowling ball. I bent the paper clip to a vee shape, held the rubber band between my thumb and forefinger, shot the cat with it, who ran behind the couch were it was easier to drop the bowling ball on it.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks like an optical coupler which could be used to de-couple noisy signals or act as a safety barrier for use in hazardous areas.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

JRaef said:


> It's essentially a quick disconnect system for sensors and devices where they use a new form of communications between the field device and controller up stream, because the termination is much more critical. We are going to start seeing this more and more. ASi Interface has been used for decades in Europe but never caught on here, Profibus is used a lot by Siemens, but again, not much here, CC Link was similar but developed in Asia, then in the Process industry they use Hart Interface and Profibus PA. Now the new thing that is likely going to catch on in "regular" industries here in the US is IO-Link, a new communications system based on Ethernet (but not really Ethernet) for field sensors and actuators that they are marketing as NOT just another field bus, because the wiring and cabling is not proprietary, you can use anything as long as you get the connections correct. That's what these blocks do.
> 
> 
> In an excess cat emergency, just about anything can be used as a cat euthanizer.
> ...


I hope the cat entry was fictional! 
What's next! It's a known fact. People that abuse an animal, aren't far away from abusing a human being, probably, someone close.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Seriously? You would think that's true ?

Sheesh...


----------



## DriveGuru (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm a dog person anyway,lol


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

retiredsparktech said:


> What's next! It's a known fact. People that abuse an animal, aren't far away from abusing a human being, probably, someone close.


I like him better already. :thumbsup:

Seriously though, we all love cats- especially in a good gravy.:thumbup:


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

I like dogs.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

retiredsparktech said:


> I hope the cat entry was fictional!
> What's next! It's a known fact. People that abuse an animal, aren't far away from abusing a human being, probably, someone close.


Douche :laughing:


----------



## reddog552 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Ahimal abuse*

I beat a groundhog to death with a 24 oz claw hammer, I was saving my vegetables,he was abusing them.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

erics37 said:


> Douche :laughing:


The guy the submitted it is bigger douche bag. One of those hot water bottles with the douching hose on it. :laughing:

BTW, I like dogs, as well. It's sad, that some people abuse dogs, too.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

reddog552 said:


> I beat a groundhog to death with a 24 oz claw hammer, I was saving my vegetables,he was abusing them.


I have a name for you, but cannot use it here on this forum.
Why do people kill animals for doing what they are supposed to do?


----------



## DriveGuru (Jul 29, 2012)

If you kill it...you should eat it


----------

